# balanzas electronicas



## Emilio De la Cruz Zavala (Abr 21, 2005)

gracias por las sugerencias.
les escribo desde Lima-Peru
Mi profesion es tecnico electronico en el campo de balanzas electronicas. 
con la marca Digi-teraoka.
hace buen tiempo que termine de estudiar en el Instituto, pero por cosas que no sabria explicar o quizas por trabajar no saque el *titulo profesional*. 
Ahora he retomado la fuerza suficiente para terminar lo que se habia comenzado.
debo presentar un Informe de Practicas, para lo cual pienso tomar este tema de balanzas, si alguien puede sugerirme al respecto o proporcionarme datos les estare agradecidos.
Tambien estare dispuesto a proponer lo que este a mi alcance.

chau.


----------



## Nacho (Abr 21, 2005)

Hola, En alguna ocasión estuve buscando algún plano que me permitiera comprender e funcionamiento de una balanza, pero no me fue posible encontrarlo, y busque hasta en foros de otros idiomas y nada.

Si tu tienes alguno agradecería que lo compartieras.

Gracias.

Nacho.


----------



## Emilio De la Cruz Zavala (Abr 23, 2005)

La información tecnica de balanzas es muy restringida porque lo manejan las empresas importadoras. 
El principio para el funcionamiento de una balanza es el mismo para todas las marcas.
Cada marca y modelo tienen diferentes diseños, utilizan microcontroladores y otros dispositivos electronicos que muchas veces no son  comerciales, tambien varian en el modo de realizar las calibraciones y programaciones. como muchos equipos estas se han sostificado hasta la actualidad.
Aun asi estoy preparando un trabajo monografico para mi titulo el cual publicaremos en el foro cuando este listo.
Si alguien puede decirme con que programa puedo graficar los circuitos e imprimirlo, pues los diagramas que tengo son muy borrosos.

Gracias, chao


----------



## Nacho (Abr 23, 2005)

Hola Emilio, 

Hay muchos programas para hacer el diagrama circuital, mira esta sección 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/


Yo utilizo el EAGLE porque tiene una buena libreria de componentes,
si quieres descargarlo visita esta pagina:

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/

Nacho.


----------



## Emilio De la Cruz Zavala (Abr 25, 2005)

Gracias Nacho voy a revisarlos hasta la vista.


----------



## MAURICIOBSC (Sep 24, 2012)

que tal quisiera saber si puedo unir varias balanzas digitales o como puedo hacer para que varias balanzas sumen una sola cantidad te agradeceria mucho espero esto sea posibible


----------

